# Species Identification



## FantaSheva (Mar 19, 2005)

View attachment 53509

View attachment 53510

The fish on the left was sold to me as a black piranha. It almost looks identical to my red bellies (fish on right) except that it has a higher/sloped back and is super aggressive. It chases all of my red bellies away. It is also darker than all my red bellies. Sorry about the shotty pics, they were taken with my phone. Thanks, Jamie


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

P. nattereri

Agression, body shape, color and pattern are individual traits.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> P. nattereri
> 
> Agression, body shape, color and pattern are individual traits.
> [snapback]941140[/snapback]​


agreed


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FantaSheva Posted Today, 08:41 AM
> 
> The fish on the left was sold to me as a black piranha. It almost looks identical to my red bellies (fish on right) except that it has a higher/sloped back and is super aggressive. It chases all of my red bellies away. It is also darker than all my red bellies. Sorry about the shotty pics, they were taken with my phone. Thanks, Jamie


I really hate to ask this, but where did you buy them? And yes, they are P. nattereri.


----------



## FantaSheva (Mar 19, 2005)

I bought my red bellies from a local pet store but the fish on the left in the pic was bought online from a place called Discus. After I recieved the fish, I called and talked to the guy who sold me the fish and told him that I didnt think think it was a black piranha. He swore up and down that it was and that the red colors fade as the fish matures. Grrrrrrrrrrr. Oh well. =/


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Fanta,

the biggest problem is black piranha is a "slang name" like xerox machine, which is really copy machine.

Most folks classify "black piranha" as s. rhombous, but not always sometimes they end up being s. compressus, or s. sanchezi.Very hard to tell when young.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FantaSheva Posted Today, 05:05 PM
> I bought my red bellies from a local pet store *but the fish on the left in the pic was bought online from a place called Discus. *After I recieved the fish, I called and talked to the guy who sold me the fish and told him that I didnt think think it was a black piranha. He swore up and down that it was and that the red colors fade as the fish matures. Grrrrrrrrrrr. Oh well. =/


If he's on line, then direct him to OPEFE web site. Certainly he is misinformed on his species ID's. To bad I'm not a betting man, could have made a bundle on his bet.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

FantaSheva said:


> I bought my red bellies from a local pet store but the fish on the left in the pic was bought online from a place called Discus. After I recieved the fish, I called and talked to the guy who sold me the fish and told him that I didnt think think it was a black piranha. He swore up and down that it was and that the red colors fade as the fish matures. Grrrrrrrrrrr. Oh well. =/
> [snapback]941655[/snapback]​


Thatz really fucked up dude...sorry for that...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i guess some Nats get black when mature...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom Posted Today, 03:22 PM
> i guess some Nats get black when mature...


That's true.


----------

